# Mein erster TV mit optischem Tonausgang



## dirikus (23. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe seit gestern wieder einen Fernseher. (Mein Beamer hat letzte Woche die Grätsche gemacht und nun wollte ich lieber wieder einen TV.)

Ich habe früher sämtliche Geräte am TV nur für die Bildübertragung angeschlossen und den Ton immer separat per optischem oder coaxialen Kabel zum HiFi-Receiver weitergeleitet.
Jetzt frage ich mich, ob ich hier umdenken muss. Denn der TV (Samsung UE46ES5700) hat ja einen digitalen Tonausgang.

Kann ich dann einfach alle Geräte per HDMI am TV anschließen und von dort mit nur einem optischen Kabel zur HiFi-Anlage den Ton für alles weiterleiten? Geht das?

Ach und weiß jemand von Euch, ob es alternative CAM-Module für Unitymediakunden gibt, die mein neuer TV auch nutzen kann? Ich mag den Kabelreceiver nicht und das HD Modul bei Unitymedia kostet montalich 4,- € extra.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe,
Markus


----------



## T'PAU (23. September 2012)

dirikus schrieb:


> Kann ich dann einfach alle Geräte per HDMI am TV anschließen und von dort mit nur einem optischen Kabel zur HiFi-Anlage den Ton für alles weiterleiten? Geht das?


Ja! Hatte ich vor ein paar Monaten mal, im Zuge diverser Tests mit meiner neuen Soundbar, ausprobiert.
Alle Geräte (hier nur BD-Player) per HDMI am TV. Alles was aus den TV-Lautsprechern kommt, liegt auch am Digitalausgang an.
So zumindest bei meinem LG 32LE5500 von 2010. 

Zu den CI-Modulen kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, nur dass Unitymedia ab 2013 die Grund(los)-Verschlüsselung aufhebt, wohl aber nicht für die HD-Programme.


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2012)

Hast Du nen Surroundreceiver mit HDMI, oder nen STereo-Receiver? 


Grundsätzlich geht das, aber wenn Du nen Surroundreceiver hast, gibt es Gegenargumente - aber erstmal sagen, was Du hast


----------



## dirikus (23. September 2012)

Das ist ein Denon AVR-1306

HDMI hat das Schätzchen nicht. Aber ich bin super zufrieden mit dem Klang.
Wo sind denn da die Unterschiede?


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2012)

Also, HDMI wäre natürlich einfacher: alle Geräte per HDMI an den Receiver und vom Receiver aus mit nur einem Kabel zum LCD. Zudem hast Du bei BluRays soweit ich weiß den HD-Sound auch nur per HDMI verfügbar.

Problem in Deinem Fall wäere evtl: über den optischen Ausgang liefern viele LCD kein Surround von externen Geräten weiter - d.h. SUrround vom TV-Sender, welchen der LCD selber empfängt, kannst Du nutzen. Aber zB DVD-Player per HDMi an den LCD und von da optisch zum Receiver => evtl kein Surroundsound nutzbar.

Was "sparst" Du denn bei Deiner Methode an Kabeln bzw. welchen Vorteil siehst Du ? Wieviele externe Geräte sollen denn per HDMI an den LCD?



Wegen des Moduls: was genau meinst Du mit "HD-Modul" ? Redest Du vom CI-Modul? ALso, bei Unitymedia zahlst Du dafür eigentlich nur 2€ Miete im Monat - weitere 2€ sind dafür, DASS Du alle Sender, die Du analog kostenfrei bekommst, auch digital nutzen kannst - dafür ist dann eben die Smartcard, die in das Modul reinkommt. Wenn Du im Moment schon nen Receiver von Unitymedia hast: was zahlst Du zur Zeit für digitales Kabel-TV? Zahlst Du auch was für den Receiver?


----------



## dirikus (24. September 2012)

Du hast Recht: Was spart man, wenn man auf zwei drei Kabel verzichtet? Ich mach das wie gehabt.
  Hat auch den Charme, dass ich mal eine Audio-CD über den DVD-Player abspielen kann, ohne dass der TV dafür an sein muss.
  Und so viele Geräte sind es ja auch nicht. TV-Ton kommt direkt, dann wäre noch der PC und ggf. die Playsi anzuschlließen.

Wegen dem CAM-Modul: Momentan ist die Grundverschlüsselung bei UM ja noch aktiv. Dafür habe ich eine Smartcard und könnte den von UM zur Verfügung gestellten Receiver nutzen.
  Die Alternative (mein Favorit) ist aber ein CAM-Modul welches ich in den Fernseher stecke um mir den Receiver zu sparen.
  Problem dabei ist, dass es das CI-Modul von UM (die nennen es HD-Modul) nur in Kombination mit dem HD-Abo gibt welches auch noch mal 2,- Euro monatlich kostet. Und dann sind’s schon 4,- Euro monatlich.


  Ich hab’ momentan die 3Play32000 von UM für 25,- Euro monatlich.
  Bisher lief das über eine D-Box2 mit eine I02 Karte durchs Netzwerk und über meinen PC auf den Beamer.
  Aber da der Beamer nun im Eimer ist und ich keinen neuen wollte hab‘ ich mich wieder für „ganz normales“ TV entschieden.
  Schätze, ich werde mir dann doch den UM Receiver bis zur Aufhebung der Grundverschlüsselung hinstellen.
  Das HD-Modul in Kombination mit einem HD-Abo hat nämlich wieder eine Mindestvertragslaufzeit.

  Vielen Dank für Eure Infos,
  [FONT=&quot]Markus[/FONT]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. September 2012)

Du könntest den Ton auch per Scart to Cinch Adapter ausgeben falls es per SPDIF nicht klappt. Nutze es derzeitig selbst so da ich auch noch einen antiken Receiver nutze


----------



## dirikus (24. September 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Du könntest den Ton auch per Scart to Cinch Adapter ausgeben falls es per SPDIF nicht klappt. Nutze es derzeitig selbst so da ich auch noch einen antiken Receiver nutze


 
Nenene... Darüber wollen wir erst gar nicht reden. Darum ging's auch nicht.  
Das klappt schon mit dem Ton. War nur kurz am überlegen an 2 Kabeln zu sparen. Aber Danke für Deinen Hinweis.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. September 2012)

Ok, dann ist es ja gut. Bei meinem ging es auch nur vom Ton des TVs ( außer Dolby kommt da nix ) und der Rückkanal des Receivers für das AVR Menü


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2012)

dirikus schrieb:


> Wegen dem CAM-Modul: Momentan ist die Grundverschlüsselung bei UM ja noch aktiv. Dafür habe ich eine Smartcard und könnte den von UM zur Verfügung gestellten Receiver nutzen.
> Die Alternative (mein Favorit) ist aber ein CAM-Modul welches ich in den Fernseher stecke um mir den Receiver zu sparen.
> Problem dabei ist, dass es das CI-Modul von UM (die nennen es HD-Modul) nur in Kombination mit dem HD-Abo gibt welches auch noch mal 2,- Euro monatlich kostet.


 Das ist IMHO nicht korrekt: das ist kein "HD-Abo", sondern das ist das normale "Abo", damit Du digital nicht nur die öffentlich rechtlichen bekommst. Das ist das gleiche wie das, wofür Du aktuell die Smartcard hast. Das HD-Modul inkl. SMartcard kostet max. 4€, ein HD-Abo würde WEITERE 4€ kosten. Hier: http://www.unitymedia.de/privatkunden/fernsehen/hardware/hd-modul-ci/  da steht auch bei dem Preis von 2€ "Voraussetzung ist jeweils ein Digitaler Kabelanschluss von Unitymedia." => da steht nicht, dass man auch noch ein HD-Abo eingehen muss.


 Was zahlst Du denn zur Zeit für den Receiver und Digital-TV ? 


Wegen der Mindestlaufzeit: dürfen die das denn fortführen, obwohl es an sich kostenfrei wird? ALso, wenn die zB ab Januar nichts mehr verlangen und man im Dezember noch so ein Modul mit Smartcard bestellt: muss man dann 24 Monate weiterzahlen? und wenn ja: MÜSSEN die da einen nicht drauf hinweisen?


----------

